# Any audiologists out there?



## nmfeb70 (19 Oct 2022)

Hi all, this is a long shot but I have mild hearing loss & have been wearing aids for a year or so.
My problem is when I take them out before bedtime they work perfectly, yet when I put them back in my ears the following morning the volume needs re-adjusting in one or both ears? 
They cost £250 and are great throughout the day. I'm beginning to think something happens inside the ear during sleep, such as wax movement? I know it's an unusual post but it drives me mad every morning. Any suggestions? 
Many Thanks.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (19 Oct 2022)

I’m not an audiologist but have worked on medical equipment for over 3 decades.

How it the fit in your ear? Are they able to be fitted precisely of able to be moved or orientated slightly different each time?

I would suggest, tomorrow, you try playing with the position of the device fir before adjusting volume.


----------



## byegad (19 Oct 2022)

If they are switched off overnight surely they'll revert to the preset volume at switch on. So needing the volume readjusted to your preferred setting.


----------



## nmfeb70 (19 Oct 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> I’m not an audiologist but have worked on medical equipment for over 3 decades.
> 
> How it the fit in your ear? Are they able to be fitted precisely of able to be moved or orientated slightly different each time?
> 
> I would suggest, tomorrow, you try playing with the position of the device fir before adjusting volume.



They are large, soft silicone domes so fit quite snugly . They are the largest available size - the smaller domes tend to whistle. My ears are quite sweaty following sleep so yes, the domes probably move at first.


----------



## nmfeb70 (19 Oct 2022)

byegad said:


> If they are switched off overnight surely they'll revert to the preset volume at switch on. So needing the volume readjusted to your preferred setting.



Yes, this is what is puzzling me. There should be no need for readjustment.


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2022)

Ask the place you got them from? Or the manufacturer?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2022)

On a relevant topic, I read an article on Ars Technica about hearing aids now being available over the counter in the USA. I found it very informative, I've long since thought that hearing aids were needlessly, (and eye wateringly) expensive. One of the comments on the article said that they only wished that they would also make contact lenses available in a similar way, and someone pointed out that in some places in europe they had vending machines that sold them.
Link:
https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ay-available-over-the-counter-for-first-time/


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2022)

I have one NHS hearing aid which is a replacement for one which died for some reason unknown to me. Initially the new one whistled badly and had to be reset daily but I took it back to get fixed and it has never needed readjustment.


----------



## kingrollo (31 Oct 2022)

Mine have different profiles for different scenarios - TV - Speech in noise etc.
However when you first switch them on they always default to the automatic settings.

Phonak nova m


----------



## DCBassman (23 Nov 2022)

nmfeb70 said:


> There should be no need for readjustment


Agreed, but...


kingrollo said:


> when you first switch them on they always default to the automatic settings.


This is always the case. No matter what you pay, as far as I can tell.


----------

